# .



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

.


----------



## SnapperPaddy (Jan 7, 2014)

Excellent report, catching from a kayak would be fun.


----------



## SnapperPaddy (Jan 7, 2014)

I mean catching barra from a kayak would be fun


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

Good work blowing out the cobwebs.


----------



## Kahuna (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice one Con. Fun little trip by the looks of it.

Interesting scenery! :lol:


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

Awesome barra Con. I'm going to make it my mission to catch one of those in the next year or so.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

I spotted the wallaby. Any prizes on offer Con?

Good on you for getting back into it. Does it not make you wonder why you stopped going regularly?


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

theyakshed.com


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Did the wallaby take the spinner?


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

You are a lucky man Con.
beautiful pics


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Barrabundy said:


> but was the medicine we all need once in a while.


Con only proves you can self medicate and get a good result.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

no a bad way to come back bundy....jeez....what are ya going to catch when ya warm up?


----------

